

I’m in my 20′s, and nowhere near my prime - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/thoughts-and-opinions/im-20s-nowhere-near-prime/

======
gregpilling
I am in my 40's and past my prime for working long hours, but just coming into
my prime for managing a company and staff, and getting better at planning and
managing multiyear projects. Life also tends to be less complex when you are
in your 20's, before having kids, dog and mortgage(s).

There is not much point worrying about it, until someone invents a time
machine or age-reducer machine. I am sure we will read about that on HN first.

